# Archery Range/Course in Atlanta?



## TDBone (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was curious if there was an archery range or archery course near/in Atlanta that was set up with different targets (3-D), distances, shots, etc. Indoor or outdoor.

Any information is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Big John (Jun 22, 2009)

Were in ATL are you North,South,East,West, That will help.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 22, 2009)

Big John said:


> Were in ATL are you North,South,East,West, That will help.



To far from you.


----------



## TDBone (Jun 22, 2009)

Big John said:


> Were in ATL are you North,South,East,West, That will help.



Big John,

I am in the Buckhead area.

Thanks.


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 22, 2009)

The closest thing I know of is our club ( Christian Bowhunters of Ga.) www.cbg.faithweb.com or the DNR  range about a mile off of I-20 at the hwy. 278 exit. The DNR range is free & open year round but some of the targets were getting pretty wore out the last time i was there a couple months ago. 
According to MapQuest your about an hour from either place.
We've got another shoot on July 11th. at CBG, Your always welcome to come on out and shoot with us!


----------



## No Clue (Jun 22, 2009)

*archery shoots*



TDBone said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was curious if there was an archery range or archery course near/in Atlanta that was set up with different targets (3-D), distances, shots, etc. Indoor or outdoor.
> 
> ...



I work in buckhead right now and do alot of archery shooting , drop me a line


----------



## big game (Jun 25, 2009)

hilsmans , you can shoot every day but mon, and tues.  3-ds go to( hilsmans.com)


----------

